
Discussion: What do you want in a better clipboard API for Windows? - contextfree
https://github.com/microsoft/ProjectReunion/issues/63
======
memexy
Automatic saving to a specified location and OCR. Windows UWP programs can
actually utilize OCR last time I googled the relevant phrases for OCR and
Windows. Relevant link: [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/uwp/api/Windows.Media.Ocr?v...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/uwp/api/Windows.Media.Ocr?view=winrt-19041).

